# Hello hello



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

I enjoy posting on online forums. And since this is an online forum that you can post on, as long as you start a thread in here first, I thought it might come in handy to have an account.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Okay, cool! See you on the forums.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Welcome, Gaius! Nice to see you here.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you married or in a relationship that would benefit from this forum?


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

manfromlamancha said:


> Are you married or in a relationship that would benefit from this forum?


I'm married but not sure yet how much my relationship would benefit from this forum. We don't really have any big problems right now that are thread worthy or would provide interesting content. Maybe in the future I'll discover she has an evil twin sister that's trying to kill me or something.

The other forum I posted on was a hindrance to my relationship actually. They were always trying to mess my stuff up. The only positive contribution it gave to my relationship was the fact I met my wife there.

Forgot my password for a bit but I'm off and running now.  Good to see you again too Enigma.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

gaius said:


> I'm married but not sure yet how much my relationship would benefit from this forum. We don't really have any big problems right now that are thread worthy or would provide interesting content. Maybe in the future I'll discover she has an evil twin sister that's trying to kill me or something.
> 
> The other forum I posted on was a hindrance to my relationship actually. They were always trying to mess my stuff up. The only positive contribution it gave to my relationship was the fact I met my wife there.
> 
> Forgot my password for a bit but I'm off and running now.  Good to see you again too Enigma.


She doesn't have an evil twin. But she is obviously cheating on you with your evil twin you have never met. Be careful and collect evidence before they take it deep underground. 

Welcome to TAM.


----------

